# How aften do you bathe your poodle?



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Now that summer seems to be over here in the northeast, I have to think about how often to bathe the poodles. Since they go on the furniture - which I greatly regret allowing - I like them to smell nice and not like dirty feet! lol


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been wondering the same thing. We don't allow our dogs on the furniture but I've been lobbying for that. My husband wants to keep them off. He has a point. So you regret it? I thought I'd train him to only go on when given permission. I wouldn't want him jumping on everyone!


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

I've been wondering about the bath question, too. Basically we bathe Marley when he seems smelly and/or dirty, which can vary based on his activity. We have him groomed every six weeks. There's probably one or two baths in between each grooming, but sometimes we think about bathing him more often.

Our official policy is on the furniture by invitation only, but that was more of an obedience training thing than anything else. In practice, we always want to be snuggling with him, so he usually gets an invitation. No regrets about the policy.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they get off when I tell them but the furniture gets smelly - like dirty feet - even when they are clean! Listen to your husband lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

of course we do have four dogs!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I have no problem with the minis on the couch or even when it was just ginger - but teddy and ginger they race and play on the couch - knock the pillows off and when someone is sitting where teddy is used to sitting he doesn't know what to do ha ha


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

but even the minis can smell up the furniture - dogs are dogs - I guess I would have to bathe them weekly? bi-weekly? summer was great because they woudl go in the pool and then I would grab them and lather them up and rinse with the hose.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

I don't know -- Marley just isn't that smelly! Generally, if he smells like anything, he smells like grass from his morning fetch sessions in the park. I kind of like that smell.  And if he smells like anything worse, we bathe him.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose seems to get washed every two weeks or so, he likes the water / sprinklers etc, so that seems to take care of him for any smell. He gets groomed/bathed/etc once a month.

He normally rests on his blanket on the couch or ground so he never really dirties the couch/etc too. Our bed does have some moose stains though  Drool, leaking, and barf...


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

Once a month for me. I do face/feet shaves every two weeks and a complete groom/bath once a month.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I wash mine every ten to twelve days.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I bathe mine once a week. Sometime's later if Im just not up for it but that usually keeps mine looking nice and smelling clean. 

Its a gooood brushing, bath, nail clipping, and ear cleaning once a week. My Rat Terrier loves to get everyone dirty on her wild chases she preforms around the yard. Crazy little terrier she is!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow - no wonder ours are stinky lol - I usually do it every three weeks - hard on my back.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im right with you on that. I can hardly stand up after being bent over bathing dogs. Its really hard on my back and Im only 26. lol They have these really nice dog baths that bring's the dog up to a standing level. I need to suck it up and buy one. I forget what the actual name of it is but I want one.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes I have seen them - they are expensive but would fit so nice in my big tub! I am going to try sitting in the tub on a stool ha ha - so my back won't break!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Our collie has always been able to stay clean between professional groomings every 3 months or so. Max, on the other hand is another story. Between the fact that he can't stay out of the water at the dog park and that our house is a dust bowl from rectonstruction (long story), I want to bathe Max once a week. I just bought a Metro Air Force Commander dryer so that should help.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I bathe mine once a week. Sometime's later if Im just not up for it but that usually keeps mine looking nice and smelling clean.


Same goes for me, it's hard keeping Miss Maddie clean especially when 
she enjoys going outside playing in the grass, and digging and rolling in 
the dirt. Also,there is the issue with battling the fleas, their bad here...
so a good bath helps to kill/make them immobile so I can get them 
out of her coat. :shot:


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

*Fleas*

Now this is something that intrigues me. I remember a time when fleas were a constant battle. Then there was a time when we used a combo flea/heartworm med. For years I've used nothing for fleas and have not seen a single one!!! Maybe it is that more dogs are on the preventative? We go to the dog park all the time. I literally have not seen a flea since 1995!!

Crossing my fingers this continues...


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

CurlyDog said:


> Now this is something that intrigues me. I remember a time when fleas were a constant battle. Then there was a time when we used a combo flea/heartworm med. For years I've used nothing for fleas and have not seen a single one!!! Maybe it is that more dogs are on the preventative? We go to the dog park all the time. I literally have not seen a flea since 1995!!
> 
> Crossing my fingers this continues...



WOW, YOU ARE SOOOO LUCKY! I ENVY YOU!


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

*Sniffing the air* Not near often enough! 

Probably once a month and at grooming, but... if she does lots of Therapy Visits, she has to have a bath every three days. The vet gave me a special shampoo to use when she gets lots of baths.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I will be bathing Finnigan about once every 7-10 days. I gave him his first bath today, he was so well behaved, and he smells and looks wonderful.

I know I always feel better and more perky when my body is clean, I assume it is the same way for dogs.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I am bathing them every two weeks now. But I just bathed them on Friday and today is WEd. and they stink already! ugh! I think its because its has turned colder here and they emit oils? I dunno - but I wish I could figure it out! lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I am bathing them every two weeks now. But I just bathed them on Friday and today is WEd. and they stink already! ugh! I think its because its has turned colder here and they emit oils? I dunno - but I wish I could figure it out! lol




Wow....they are smelly already. What do you bathe them in right now? Thats one thing I particularly like about my Poodles, they never have that dog odor regular dogs get. My Pitbull will be smelly 5 days after bath but the Poodles are still good even if it's 2 weeks. Let me know what you use as there is a particular shampoo fragrence that I hate.... I swear it makes my dog's smell gross.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Jen-
What do you bath your poodles with? I'm always trying to figure out a good shampoo.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Jen-
> What do you bath your poodles with? I'm always trying to figure out a good shampoo.


Nothing great. Its called Pet relief from Virbac. I originally bought it because they had a black/sable shampoo to intensify the coat, which works. I use the same brand conditioner after. Ive been looking for a good quality shampoo and conditioner but haven't settled on one yet. 

The one fragrance I hate on my dogs is vanilla. I like vanilla smells in general but the vanilla shampoo's on my poodles smell aweful. Someone at petsmart told me to use perfect coat on my dogs. I wasn't sure about it because you seem to get what you pay for these days. 

Has anyone used perfect coat and what did you think?


----------



## Jehn (Apr 21, 2008)

Bauer got plenty of baths when it was still warm, he doesn't mind standing under the hose and it's a lot easier to do outside and then let him air dry. Since it's been chillier he has gone about a 6 weeks since his last bath... He hasn't been to the groomer in about 10 weeks but I like the longer hair on him. He stays pretty clean since his run is all deck and concrete, and I stick to the sidewalks when we go for walks. He's not allowed to run around in the back yard because he digs, and he hasn't been to the offleash in ages because of his little dog-biting episode at the groomer's. He does go to the farm every couple weeks though and gets filthy, but he gets hosed off before we go and stays in the mud room until he's dry enough to jump in the truck with us.

I'm very particular about keeping his ears plucked and cleaned though, I know poodles are prone to ear infections so I don't take any chances. I have to brush his teeth once a week anyway because of the excess tartar so it's our little weekly routine and he likes the time spent with me. As much as he hates me plucking his ears he is very still and calm for me so he gets lots of praise and treats.  He doesn't mind the brushing either, which can be messy with his hair long but I think it looks soooooo much better. 

That being said, I sure wish I had a good set of clippers to do his feet, they are SO much cleaner when they're shaved down!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been bathing T every 7 - 10 days since we have had him. We don't have much in the way of grass, mostly dirt and with him playing with the other dog he gets dog slobbery, dirty/muddy quite quickly. Although he very rarely smells I love him to be clean, smelling beautiful and brushed out fluffy.

I have been attempting to clip him myself, cause I am only learning we have had varying results :biggrin1: but I attempt this about every 10 - 14 days depending on what else is going on and how much time I have to spend with him. Cause I am quite slow I usually allow 2 hours to clip, bath, dry and general tidy up.


----------



## shaneyraepage (Oct 18, 2008)

We bathe Chief at least once a week. Some people say it will dry the skin out... but its never done that with him. We shave his face about once every two weeks. He is fully groomed about every two and a half months. Its worked very well for us. No stinky dog on the furniture  
I have noticed some horrible dog breath lately... any tips?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

No tips for dog breath but was wondering for those of you that go to the beach do you just rinse out afterwards? It's warming up here and we have been to the beach 4 times last week, dogs swim or get pushed in the water as in T's case and get wet and sandy. So I have been rinsing T off and putting a leave in conditioner on him rather than the full shampoo after every beach visit. Seems a little excessive (even for me :tongue to shampoo 4 times in a week 

Anyway just wondered what your thoughts were?


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Had daisy for a week,but have bathed her twice the first time i got her i bathed her and 2 days ago i only bathed her rear end as a poop had got stuck to her bum


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

So it seems I'm bathing once a week, about every 6-7 days and brushing several times a day. I use a moisture tea tree oil shampoo so it won't bother his skin. Otherwise he gets icky from playing outside and I'm a bit of a clean freak.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Good grief how do you get time to brush several times a day? T gets a brush every 2 - 3 days and that seems to be keeping him under control, although he is only a baby so no coat change yet.


----------



## Gigit (Oct 13, 2008)

He loves it, he lays there and stretches his face out to get under his chin. I'm a stay at home mom, so when he and I have cuddle time, I give him a brushing. Because I do it really often, brushing goes really fast - hte brush goes through his hair super easy and he doesn't wiggle.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh I wish I could stay at home :smile: Yeah I see how that could work, the amount of times we have cuddles during the day, even though I have to got to work, if I brushed him he would get a few during the day too :smile:. T is so cuddly I just love it, especially in the mornings when he wants to go back to bed after we go outside to toilet he is so sooky and sweet.


----------



## Roman's Mom (Nov 9, 2008)

Weekly, at a minimum- for all five dogs. This is how one keeps show coat on a Golden Retriever... dirt ruins hair. I don't show mine, but I like coat. Plus, I can't stand dirty dogs and the dusty soil here is terrible.


----------

